# Mini Birdhouses



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here are a couple of more out of the dozen more I made this week. Only about 36 or so to go then Christmas is done.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Very nice, but how did you get the birds to sit for the pic? LOL.


----------



## hagerboy (Apr 30, 2010)

I have made a few mini birdhouse after seeing your pictures ery nice. How do you get the design in the crown of the of the houses. Also where do you get all those different birds?
jph66
Jerry


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks to all. 

Jerry I use a texturing tool made by Sorby. It is this one. Robert Sorby¨ Universal Micro Spiraling/Texturing Tool - Woodturners Catalog - Woodworking tools and supplies specializing in woodturning.

Works real well for small turnings. I turn it to angle of about 55* to 60* then turn it the opposite way the same angle. I go over one way and then the other which gives the checkered pattern. 

The birds I get from here. I get the top 2 assortments. The 1" and 1.5" birds. 

Feathered, Mushroom Birds : Sage Baskets


----------

